# NO ICE for fishing



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I came home, and go fishing I did so looking and the ice is out if River's and Lake, I go to alot. :******: The lakes that are not open for icefishing have ice in them some are ok size. 
How is the ice out there ?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

laviii said:


> I came home, and go fishing I did so looking and the ice is out if River's and Lake, I go to alot. :ticked: The lakes that are not open for icefishing have ice in them some are ok size.
> How is the ice out there ?


That is a tough read....what exactly are you talking about and where?


----------

